# Wolf



## FRIKSHUN

Hummm


----------



## Sallow

Disgusting.


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> Shot last fall along the Idaho & Montana Boarder.  He's HUGE !!!!



And you are a fucktard.


----------



## Sallow

Wolves are beautiful animals. Killing them should be a crime.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

You obviously don't have livestock!!


----------



## Sallow

FRIKSHUN said:


> You obviously don't have livestock!!



I eat livestock.

What's your point?


----------



## FRIKSHUN

You have "ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA" How fast these packs multiply..


----------



## Grace

Friktard can take its gun and shove up up his/her ass then pull the trigger. Fucking asshole. 
Take your dead animal pics somewhere else and gloat.


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> You obviously don't have livestock!!



Fuck you, ****. Are you gonna eat the wolf?


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I eat livestock also.  I wasn't trying to make a point by posting that photo of the wolf.  I'm in the Photo section here on the USMB and that's why I posted it here. 
I didn't take that photo, nor did I shoot that wolf, if you don't like it don't look at it.


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> You have "ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA" How fast these packs multiply..



And you have no idea how fast I'm going to collect reps so I can neg you ass every. Fucking. Chance. I. Get.

Next time, do your gloating and pic posting in a link. Slimeball.


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> I eat livestock also.  I wasn't trying to make a point by posting that photo of the wolf.  I'm in the Photo section here on the USMB and that's why I posted it here.
> I didn't take that photo, nor did I shoot that wolf, if you don't like it don't look at it.



How about you posting a link instead, moron? There are many animal lovers here but you are too fucking stupid to realize that. If you polluted the Image Forum, I will never step foot in there again.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

What the hell makes you think that I'm not an animal lover?


----------



## Grace

Um, you bragging about a huge wolf being shot, then posting a pic of it and a smiley along with "I like it" kinda gave me a clue.

Go frik yourself, scumbag. 

I have nothing more to say to you. Image Forum is all yours. Its now polluted with filth.


----------



## syrenn

FRIKSHUN said:


> What the hell makes you think that I'm not an animal lover?




Most animal lovers would not be "liking" a pic of a trophy dead animal.


----------



## dilloduck

Grace said:


> Um, you bragging about a huge wolf being shot, then posting a pic of it and a smiley along with "I like it" kinda gave me a clue.
> 
> Go frik yourself, scumbag.
> 
> I have nothing more to say to you. Image Forum is all yours. Its now polluted with filth.



I've decided you're too fragile for USMB.


----------



## Shadow

Grace said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have "ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA" How fast these packs multiply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea how fast I'm going to collect reps so I can neg you ass every. Fucking. Chance. I. Get.
> 
> Next time, do your gloating and pic posting in a link. Slimeball.
Click to expand...


Which is against the board rules BTW.


----------



## Grace

Shadow said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have "ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA" How fast these packs multiply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea how fast I'm going to collect reps so I can neg you ass every. Fucking. Chance. I. Get.
> 
> Next time, do your gloating and pic posting in a link. Slimeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is against the board rules BTW.
Click to expand...


And if I recall, Gunny and Intense both said LINKS were preferred. If they want to ban me, ok. If I break the rules, then I'll own it by not getting my panties in a wad over the banning. But you can bet your ass I'm gonna neg this tard every chance I get. Fact.


----------



## Grace

dilloduck said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you bragging about a huge wolf being shot, then posting a pic of it and a smiley along with "I like it" kinda gave me a clue.
> 
> Go frik yourself, scumbag.
> 
> I have nothing more to say to you. Image Forum is all yours. Its now polluted with filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided you're too fragile for USMB.
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck what you think. When you wear an admin hat, then I'll pay attention. Until then, fuck off.


----------



## Shadow

Grace said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea how fast I'm going to collect reps so I can neg you ass every. Fucking. Chance. I. Get.
> 
> Next time, do your gloating and pic posting in a link. Slimeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is against the board rules BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I recall, Gunny and Intense both said LINKS were preferred. If they want to ban me, ok. If I break the rules, then I'll own it by not getting my panties in a wad over the banning. But you can bet your ass I'm gonna neg this tard every chance I get. Fact.
Click to expand...


You get quite hysterical over lots of stupid shit...are you on drugs or something?


----------



## dilloduck

Grace said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you bragging about a huge wolf being shot, then posting a pic of it and a smiley along with "I like it" kinda gave me a clue.
> 
> Go frik yourself, scumbag.
> 
> I have nothing more to say to you. Image Forum is all yours. Its now polluted with filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided you're too fragile for USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think. When you wear an admin hat, then I'll pay attention. Until then, fuck off.
Click to expand...


I look funny in admin hats.


----------



## Grace

Shadow said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is against the board rules BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I recall, Gunny and Intense both said LINKS were preferred. If they want to ban me, ok. If I break the rules, then I'll own it by not getting my panties in a wad over the banning. But you can bet your ass I'm gonna neg this tard every chance I get. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get quite hysterical over lots of stupid shit...are you on drugs or something?
Click to expand...



I do? I thought I was quite nice most of the time. Until I run across assholes. 
Are you on drugs?


----------



## Grace

dilloduck said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided you're too fragile for USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think. When you wear an admin hat, then I'll pay attention. Until then, fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look funny in admin hats.
Click to expand...



Try one of Ravi's hats. I'm sure you will look quite dashing even though it is not an admin hat.


----------



## Spoonman

Sallow said:


> Wolves are beautiful animals. Killing them should be a crime.



tell that to obama


----------



## Spoonman

Shadow said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have "ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA" How fast these packs multiply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea how fast I'm going to collect reps so I can neg you ass every. Fucking. Chance. I. Get.
> 
> Next time, do your gloating and pic posting in a link. Slimeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is against the board rules BTW.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grace

I'll take my punishment. I didn't know it was against the rules until it was stated in this thread, but I won't edit to save my ass. That would be cowardly. Kinda like killing such a magnificent animal with a gun from far away then hugging it close when it can't defend itself, smiling like its some major accomplishment.


----------



## strollingbones

since this is the photography section...we dont expect to see pictures of death in here.....you should have included a warning.....

wolves are predators....wolves will kill livestock...this has been a long fight and will continue to be a long fight...ranching is a low profit margin business..with the costs of grains rising...etc....the lost of a few animals to wolves can really hurt a business...each lamb, calf, foal lost is a few hundred dollars at least...wolves will attack humans...it is rarer but it is becoming more common...

a wolf will kill...simple as that...if you had something taking hundreds of dollars of profit out of your business.....would you just stand by......

have you ever seen anything killed by a wolf....its no prettier than the slaughter house that livestock is send to, to be mercilessly killed for your food supply?  why do you consider the slaughter of cows, sheep, lambs, chicken, etc okay.....you dont have to have meat to exist.
so you are eating animals that are slaughter to please you....


----------



## editec

My god! that's huge.

Sure it isn't a wolf/dog hybrid of some kind?


----------



## Mad Scientist

I think this thread should be retitled to read:

"Strong Independent Conservative Meets Brainless Liberal Kooks".


----------



## strollingbones

she is a newbie...bad choice of forums which a mod could correct if they wanted to....

now ms dont make me bitchslap ya


----------



## strollingbones

i am always amazed that people who will circle the block to run down a little old lady....will stop traffic for goslings


----------



## Mad Scientist

strollingbones said:


> she is a newbie...bad choice of forums which a mod could correct if they wanted to....
> 
> now ms dont make me bitchslap ya


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> since this is the photography section...we dont expect to see pictures of death in here.....you should have included a warning.....
> 
> wolves are predators....wolves will kill livestock...this has been a long fight and will continue to be a long fight...ranching is a low profit margin business..with the costs of grains rising...etc....the lost of a few animals to wolves can really hurt a business...each lamb, calf, foal lost is a few hundred dollars at least...wolves will attack humans...it is rarer but it is becoming more common...
> 
> a wolf will kill...simple as that...if you had something taking hundreds of dollars of profit out of your business.....would you just stand by......
> 
> have you ever seen anything killed by a wolf....its no prettier than the slaughter house that livestock is send to, to be mercilessly killed for your food supply?  why do you consider the slaughter of cows, sheep, lambs, chicken, etc okay.....you dont have to have meat to exist.
> so you are eating animals that are slaughter to please you....



Is death something that is too obscene to see ? 
Worse than nipples even ?


----------



## Shadow

Grace said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if I recall, Gunny and Intense both said LINKS were preferred. If they want to ban me, ok. If I break the rules, then I'll own it by not getting my panties in a wad over the banning. But you can bet your ass I'm gonna neg this tard every chance I get. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get quite hysterical over lots of stupid shit...are you on drugs or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do? I thought I was quite nice most of the time. Until I run across assholes.
> Are you on drugs?
Click to expand...


How about you just report the posts...like you are supposed to.  Instead of subjecting everyone to your hyserical rants.  Maybe the OP didn't know you would freak out like an "asshole" and posted the pic not "knowing" of a rule stating they couldn't...hypocrite much??


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Montana, Idaho hunters to set sights on gray wolves | Outposts | Los Angeles Times


----------



## FRIKSHUN

» Montana FWPD Wolf Management Fiasco Wildlife and People


----------



## RadiomanATL

This is more my thing:


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## FRIKSHUN

Nice Catch!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

FRIKSHUN said:


> Nice Catch!!



Not mine, just random pictures from the net. 

Although I have caught similar sized grouper and red snapper in the past. Some larger, some smaller.


----------



## AllieBaba

Grace, don't be an idiot. 

Managing herds of predators is necessary, or believe me, there won't be any predators.

And that thing is MASSIVE. Is that a for real image??? 

I have a friend who hunts coyotes for bounty....he gets shit all the time, too. I love wolves...but if they're going to be wild they have to be rigorously culled.


----------



## chikenwing

Wow thats one big wolf,we have boat loads of coyotes around us,the dog hates them,they get into growing and barking matches sometimes,if wasn't for the bounty hunters they would over run all other animals in our woods. 

The I'll eat a steak crowd,but save the wolf at all costs crowd do more harm by far then good.


----------



## AllieBaba

Wolves are wonderful, very cool creatures. I like the fact that they've been reintroduced in some areas...but you can't just feed predators and  never thin out the population. They get sickly and they start causing problems.

Best to go ahead and hunt them to keep their numbers at a healthy level. You can't interfere with populations, then adopt a hands off attitude. It doesn't work. Once you get in there and start mucking around, you have to manage them just like you manage domestic animals.


----------



## chikenwing

AllieBaba said:


> Wolves are wonderful, very cool creatures. I like the fact that they've been reintroduced in some areas...but you can't just feed predators and  never thin out the population. They get sickly and they start causing problems.
> 
> Best to go ahead and hunt them to keep their numbers at a healthy level. You can't interfere with populations, then adopt a hands off attitude. It doesn't work. Once you get in there and start mucking around, you have to manage them just like you manage domestic animals.




Our friend has a 1/2 gray wolf 1/2 Shepard,great dog real nice,and huge,wolfs are way cool,and you are 100% correct about management.


----------



## Spoonman

chikenwing said:


> Wow thats one big wolf,we have boat loads of coyotes around us,the dog hates them,they get into growing and barking matches sometimes,if wasn't for the bounty hunters they would over run all other animals in our woods.
> 
> The I'll eat a steak crowd,but save the wolf at all costs crowd do more harm by far then good.



we have a bunch of coyotes too.  i come across them in the woods quite often.  I can't even imagine running into that wolf


----------



## Spoonman

AllieBaba said:


> Wolves are wonderful, very cool creatures. I like the fact that they've been reintroduced in some areas...but you can't just feed predators and  never thin out the population. They get sickly and they start causing problems.
> 
> Best to go ahead and hunt them to keep their numbers at a healthy level. You can't interfere with populations, then adopt a hands off attitude. It doesn't work. Once you get in there and start mucking around, you have to manage them just like you manage domestic animals.



deer by us starve in the winter becasue there are too many of them


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Please don&#8217;t misunderstand me because I think that the wolves are a &#8220;Beautiful Animal&#8221; also and have to strive for survival as does any other animal on earth.  If you think about all of the millions of dollars that are involved by you and I meaning the Government to relocate these wolves and then to re-introduce them back into society was a HUGE mistake and absolutely ridiculous!!!!


----------



## AllieBaba

Pretty much any environmental scheme the gov't gets involved with is a nightmare.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Yes, very true!

Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..


----------



## Spoonman

FRIKSHUN said:


> Yes, very true!
> 
> Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..



i'm eating a cattle as we speak.


----------



## Zoom-boing

WOW, that wolf is big.  And that wolf is dead.  That is one ginormous big, dead wolf!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Spoonman said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very true!
> 
> Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm eating a cattle as we speak.
Click to expand...


I LOVE cattle!!!  Tasty cattle cooked on a charcoal grill.  Rare, please.  Yummmm.


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> Yes, very true!
> 
> Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..


\

Try a link next time without the gloating happy smilie at the death of such a magnificent animal. Celebrating the death of such a one is no more exciting than seeing a great white hauled in with grinning fishermen or an elephant shot with some dorks leg hiked on it. Or shooting buffalo from a train. Or killing a rhino just for it's horn. Some don't like seeing that shit. Some do. IF I had known by the title it was a wolf dead, I would not have clicked it.

So no worms. Just disgust and me letting it get to me. I won't apologize for feeling the sadness and remorse of the wolfs death. But I will apologize for not controlling myself better.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Grace said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very true!
> 
> Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Try a link next time without the gloating happy smilie at the death of such a magnificent animal. Celebrating the death of such a one is no more exciting than seeing a great white hauled in with grinning fishermen or an elephant shot with some dorks leg hiked on it. Or shooting buffalo from a train. Or killing a rhino just for it's horn. Some don't like seeing that shit. Some do. IF I had known by the title it was a wolf dead, I would not have clicked it.
> 
> So no worms. Just disgust and me letting it get to me. I won't apologize for feeling the sadness and remorse of the wolfs death. But I will apologize for not controlling myself better.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she should have posted something *less* offensive to you, like an abortion photo.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Grace said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very true!
> 
> Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Try a link next time without the gloating happy smilie at the death of such a magnificent animal. Celebrating the death of such a one is no more exciting than seeing a great white hauled in with grinning fishermen or an elephant shot with some dorks leg hiked on it. Or shooting buffalo from a train. Or killing a rhino just for it's horn. Some don't like seeing that shit. Some do. IF I had known by the title it was a wolf dead, I would not have clicked it.
> 
> So no worms. Just disgust and me letting it get to me. I won't apologize for feeling the sadness and remorse of the wolfs death. But I will apologize for not controlling myself better.
Click to expand...


I'd love to go shark fishing.

No great whites though...


----------



## Grace

Mad Scientist said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very true!
> 
> Guess I opened a HUGE can of worms by posting that wolf photo and that certainly wasn't my intentions, I'm just sick about loosing cattle as well as the next rancher..
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Try a link next time without the gloating happy smilie at the death of such a magnificent animal. Celebrating the death of such a one is no more exciting than seeing a great white hauled in with grinning fishermen or an elephant shot with some dorks leg hiked on it. Or shooting buffalo from a train. Or killing a rhino just for it's horn. Some don't like seeing that shit. Some do. IF I had known by the title it was a wolf dead, I would not have clicked it.
> 
> So no worms. Just disgust and me letting it get to me. I won't apologize for feeling the sadness and remorse of the wolfs death. But I will apologize for not controlling myself better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, she should have posted something *less* offensive to you, like an abortion photo.
Click to expand...


Do you feel better about the low blow?


----------



## FRIKSHUN

lol, Bon Appitite!!


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I think it would be difficult to try and enjoy a cup of coffee in the am with you!


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Good Lord Grace,,,, Please stop this,,,,,,,

I apologize if I offended you, can you please understand that, I'm not a bad person, I don't kill, slaughter or eat them, can you understand?


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Grace that was a photo of a Wolf killed in this area, it was sent to me via email from a friend of mine who knew the man that killed him, 4 ranches near this area had so many livestock killed recently by the wolves.  I'm sorry that you can't understand the bigger picture..


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Well now ya got me all FLUSTERED and I don't know what to say,,,, Tomorrow is another day and all we can do is take one at a time...


----------



## FRIKSHUN

No Problem, thank you for giving your time to me again, last I heard you had NOTHING to say again to me for my words and photo.  Thank you  &#61514;  I mean that very much!  In all fairness, I&#8217;m really not a bad person&#8230;.. Cheer&#8217;s with my Miller Lite righe here!!


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> No Problem, thank you for giving your time to me again, last I heard you had NOTHING to say again to me for my words and photo.  Thank you  &#61514;  I mean that very much!  In all fairness, I&#8217;m really not a bad person&#8230;.. Cheer&#8217;s with my Miller Lite righe here!!



I learned long ago not to tell too much on the net. I got comfy here, posted about something private but since I forgot to keep my guard up, I posted something I shouldn't have. It was used in Mad Scientists reply as a weapon against me, not counting someone else other than him that used the info I posted as threats to "rape" me.
With that said...I reacted unfairly to you. I apologize. But I do not apologize for being crazy insane when it comes to animals and seeing dead photos of them. I never ever click on a thread that talks about animal abuse or shows pics of hurt animals. When I clicked on your thread title....it was a combo of things. Shock. Dismay. Hurt. Anger. Pain (when I'm in pain, I get grumpier than usual). And I reacted badly. I was reminded to never let my guard down. Ever.
I'm sorry I called you that name. And I'm sorry that wolf is dead.


----------



## José

> Wolves typically resort to attacking livestock when wild prey is depleted: in Eurasia, a large part of the diet of some wolf populations consists of livestock, while such incidences are rare in North America.
> 
> Gray wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






> Last year, in 2001, Ely lost 40 calves and two cows to wildlife attacks, mostly from mountain lions. One calf kill was linked to a wolf and he received $1,000 for it from the environmental group Defenders of Wildlife.
> 
> Wolf attacks



OH MY GOD!!!!

The big, bad wolf kills a few livestock here and there in the US!! *For each cow they kill cougars slaughter 39!!* This is surely a devastating economic blow the richest country in the world has no chance in hell of recovering from!!

Those deaths will undoubtedly drag the US, the economic powerhouse of the world, into the depths of misery and squalor typical of the fourth world with a standard of living comparable to Somalia, Cambodia and Haiti!!

Shame on AllieBaba, Mad Scientist and all the others who tried to justify this senseless killing!!

Grace and Sallow:


----------



## AllieBaba

Shut up, fucktard. You know less about this situation than you do about any other situation you opine about so the world will be best served if you just keep your ignorant mouth shut.


----------



## Sallow

FRIKSHUN said:


> I eat livestock also.  I wasn't trying to make a point by posting that photo of the wolf.  I'm in the Photo section here on the USMB and that's why I posted it here.
> I didn't take that photo, nor did I shoot that wolf, if you don't like it don't look at it.



Wolves are indigenous to the United States..take only what they need..mate for life..and are good with their families.

Qualities I would think Americans would uphold and love.

Wolves are more human the most humans.


----------



## AllieBaba

*yawn*.


----------



## AllieBaba

Here's the question those who bemoan culling need to answer...

Do you prefer a sickly, domesticated sort of wolf...or do you want vibrant, strong packs that remain wild?

Culling is a fact of life when you manage populations of animals.


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> Here's the question those who bemoan culling need to answer...
> 
> Do you prefer a sickly, domesticated sort of wolf...or do you want vibrant, strong packs that remain wild?
> 
> Culling is a fact of life when you manage populations of animals.



That was not a "sickly" wolf that got culled sweetie.


----------



## AllieBaba

No, you idiot. You don't wait for them to get sickly.

Besides which, you don't know what it was. Size is not always an indication of status or strength in wild wolf packs.


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> No, you idiot. You don't wait for them to get sickly.
> 
> Besides which, you don't know what it was. Size is not always an indication of status or strength in wild wolf packs.



Do you think these things out before you post? Or do you just go half cocked.


Seriously?


----------



## AllieBaba

What are you disputing? Do you know?


----------



## AllieBaba

"This superiority *might* be physical-larger size or greater strength - but it can be based on personality. "

Wolf Facts - Wolf Pack


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> What are you disputing? Do you know?



Yeah.

Size is an indication of health.

It's one of the measurements.

Man is a funny animal as well. It both grabs land to grow it's meat animals..and kills the meat animals of others.

Then complains when one of it's livestock are taken.


----------



## American Horse

People living in the US Middle West who have experienced the exponential growth in coyote population and the commensurate risk of putting the family dog or cat out to do their business can understand takng one out of the system when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sallow said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you disputing? Do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Size is an indication of health.
> 
> It's one of the measurements.
> 
> Man is a funny animal as well. It both grabs land to grow it's meat animals..and kills the meat animals of others.
> 
> Then complains when one of it's livestock are taken.
Click to expand...

 
Size can be an indication of health. 

But it's certainly not the only indicator. 

Not that it matters. I don't care about anyone's theories of how awful man is. If you want a healthy wolf population you will have to grow accustomed to culling practices.

Though I find it interesting that nobody feels sorry for the animals the wolves kill....and man has always killed wolves, btw. So that's perfectly natural as well.


----------



## Spoonman

Sallow said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat livestock also.  I wasn't trying to make a point by posting that photo of the wolf.  I'm in the Photo section here on the USMB and that's why I posted it here.
> I didn't take that photo, nor did I shoot that wolf, if you don't like it don't look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolves are indigenous to the United States..take only what they need..mate for life..and are good with their families.
> 
> Qualities I would think Americans would uphold and love.
> 
> Wolves are more human the most humans.
Click to expand...


especially the liberals


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *AllieBaba*
> Shut up, fucktard. You know less about this situation than you do about any other situation you opine about so the world will be best served if you just keep your ignorant mouth shut.



Too bad you couldn't come up with anything even remotely similar to a counterargument.

The "livestock argument" is a joke. 

Even dirty poor african nations could compensate *WITH POCKET MONEY* any ranchers for the tiny amount of livestock taken out by wolves (if they lived in Africa). How braindead do you have to be to swallow this verbal diarrhea?

"A handful of dead cows will bankrupt the richest country in the world."

"The american government cannot afford to compensate american ranchers..." (actually, the US government doesn't even need to spend a dime ... there are dozens of wildlife organisations maintained by private donations that compensate the farmers).


----------



## AllieBaba

I didn't make the livestock argument. My argument was that you have to cull them to keep them healthy and wild.


----------



## AllieBaba

But let's talk about the livestock issue:

Wolves kill 120 sheep at ranch near Dillon

"
In a highly unusual move for wolves, they killed about 120 adult male sheep in one incident on the Rebish/Konen Livestock Ranch south of Dillon last week.
That compares with a total of 111 sheep killed by wolves in Montana in 2008, according to Carolyn Sime, the statewide wolf coordinator for Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks."
"
The ranch has suffered confirmed wolf depredations twice in three weeks. In late July, three wolves - two blacks and a gray - killed at least 26 rams. The gray wolf was lethally shot by a federal wildlife manager, and one of the blacks was injured. They thought that would scare off the rest of the pack.
Last week, wolves struck again. This time, they took out 120 purebred Rambouillet bucks that ranged in size from about 150 to 200 pounds, and were the result of more than 80 years of breeding.
"We went up to the pasture on Thursday (Aug. 20) - we go up there every two or three days - and everything was fine," rancher Jon Konen said. "The bucks were in the pasture; I had about 100 heifers with them on 600 acres."
He had some business to attend to in Billings, so Konen told his son to be sure to check on the livestock while he was gone.
"He called me, and said it was a mess up there. He said there were dead bucks all up and down the creek. We went up there the next day and tried to count them, but there were too many to count," Konen recalled.
"I had tears in my eyes, not only for myself but for what my stock had to go through," he added. "They were running, getting chewed on, bit and piled into a corner. They were bit on the neck, on the back, on the back of the hind leg."

Hmm..sounds like more than a couple here and there to me.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Congress delists wolf population...Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks :: Wolf Program


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Wolves and Human Safety - Wolf ParasitesMontana Fish, Wildlife & Parks :: Wolves & People


----------



## Spoonman

FRIKSHUN said:


> Congress delists wolf population...Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks :: Wolf Program



see, i blame obama


----------



## AllieBaba

Well of course it's Obama's fault.

That goes without saying.


----------



## Spoonman

AllieBaba said:


> Well of course it's Obama's fault.
> 
> That goes without saying.



i like to say it anyway.  for the koolaid drinkers


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Wolves will kill for the sake of killing; they don&#8217;t always eat everything that they kill, that is their instinct.


----------



## Steve Hanson

FRIKSHUN said:


> Hummm



That is one big ass wolf.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Yes, he is, a couple friends of mine shot and wounded an elk last winter, when they finally arrived where the elk fell to his death, there were 2 wolves at the scene and probably others close by.  They are expanding way beyond what the Govt. had intended when they re-introduced them back into Montana, Idaho and Utah.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I have a photo of 2 hunters that shot and killed the BIGGEST Grizzly I have ever seen in my life, but I'm afraid to post it, with good reason!!


----------



## José

As I read this thread I shake my head in disbelief and ask myself:

Are this people for real?

Do they really want to kill a species that's still listed as endangered in the US?

A species that according to the information provided by the US government is responsible for a tiny amount of livestock killings in America?

Don't they know most wolves in America were reintroduced in 1995 (the blink of an eye in terms of wildlife conservation)?

Don't they know that Minnesota is the only american state with a *VIABLE* wolf population?

Don't they know there are non lethal ways to control predation like GPS-radio collars, etc...?

Shouldn't the american people stop for a moment and think that wiping out wolves from North America was a shame, a disgrace, a *NATIONAL TRAGEDY*? 

Wouldn't they agree that the undoing of this tragedy is *WELL WORTH* a handful of dead cows?

Don't they know the fact that the US as the richest country in the world can compensate those farmers with pocket money and it doesn't even need to do it because there are wildlife organisations that do exactly that?

As I said I shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## José

This song has absolutely nothing to do with wolf conservation but it's one of the best songs recorded by The Style Council (Paul Weller's former band).

I strongly recommend all the USMB'ers to give it a try.

*Boy who cried wolf* ​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Tv_KwmdWYw]YouTube - &#x202a;Boy who cried wolf&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Well, let me paraphase the lyrics so that it has something to do with wolf conservation:

*And yes, I know it's NOT too late

To ever BRING you back...*


----------



## AllieBaba

Sheesh, grow up. Do they even have wolves where you come from?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *AllieBaba*
> Sheesh, grow up.



LOL, Baba.    



> Originally posted by *AllieBaba*
> Do they even have wolves where you come from?



They have this guy down there... 









The maned wolf, also known as, the wolf on stilts.  

Some people say they're ugly, have an awkward appearance, some even call them a giant red fox, or even the Chupa-Cabra... lol

But to me they are simply gorgeous just like the american grey wolf.


----------



## AllieBaba

They are very cool....

Currently this is my favorite *wolf*:


----------



## AllieBaba

Good grief, Jose...it's the MANED wolf, not the MANNED wolf, hahaha...I looked up "manned" and was trying to figure out why on earth it would have such a weird name....


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *AllieBaba*
> Good grief, Jose...it's the MANED wolf, not the MANNED wolf, hahaha...I looked up "manned" and was trying to figure out why on earth it would have such a weird name....



LOL, damn typo!!... 

People, I swear I was not referring to unmanned reconnaissance drones.  




​


----------



## Spoonman

José;3669678 said:
			
		

> As I read this thread I shake my head in disbelief and ask myself:
> 
> Are this people for real?
> 
> Do they really want to kill a species that's still listed as endangered in the US?
> 
> A species that according to the information provided by the US government is responsible for a tiny amount of livestock killings in America?
> 
> Don't they know most wolves in America were reintroduced in 1995 (the blink of an eye in terms of wildlife conservation)?
> 
> Don't they know that Minnesota is the only american state with a *VIABLE* wolf population?
> 
> Don't they know there are non lethal ways to control predation like GPS-radio collars, etc...?
> 
> Shouldn't the american people stop for a moment and think that wiping out wolves from North America was a shame, a disgrace, a *NATIONAL TRAGEDY*?
> 
> Wouldn't they agree that the undoing of this tragedy is *WELL WORTH* a handful of dead cows?
> 
> Don't they know the fact that the US as the richest country in the world can compensate those farmers with pocket money and it doesn't even need to do it because there are wildlife organisations that do exactly that?
> 
> As I said I shake my head in disbelief.



obama took them off the list - bitch at him


----------



## jammykirsten

There are many animal lovers here but you are too fucking stupid to realize that.


----------

